# new camera



## splinter99 (Apr 27, 2006)

just bought a cannon power shot sd500. for $160.00 





.have no clue what im doing yet... this is my panda cigar..blackwood and holly


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Not a bad picture for not knowing what you are doing. Nice combination of woods in this pen also. I'm thinking this pic would be improved if it was a bit larger in my monitor. I resize all mine to 600 pixels wide and they fit this forum real well. you are past the focus and shake problems with this photo. the details in the blackwood are lost but with the light wood and light tones in the background it is a hard thing to get just right, usually you have to take several photos while changing exposure settings till you like what you get. greatfully digital photos don't cost anything to see. getting set up with a softer light source will help also.
overall though it is a very good photo for a first time out.
congrats on your new toy.


----------

